# المختصر المفيد عن العقود و الاعتاب



## م.سها (22 فبراير 2007)

عقد : ترتيب قوسي لكتل إسفينية ( خابورية ) الشكل ، يستعمل في المباني لحمل سقف أو حائط ، بدلاً من استخدام طريقة الكمر أو العتب . أنواع العقود عديدة ومختلفة من حيث أشكالها الهندسية المعمارية والإنشائية ، وخاصة ما استعمل منها في العمارة الإسلامية والقوطية .  

عقد قياسي : عقد يبنى بطوب مخصوص ، وبمقاسات محددة أو أشكال معينة ، ولحامات عالية الدقة بمونة جير لا يدخل فيها الرمل ، وقد تضاف إليها نسبة قليلة من الأسمنت ، وبسمك لا يزيد على 1 سم . 
عقد كاذب ( عقد كذاب ) : عقد دائري لا يؤدي وظيفة أو عرضاً ، ولكنه مطلوب من أجل المظهر فقط . 
عقد محصور : عقد مستقيم محصور بين كمرات الأسقف . 
عقد مدبب : عقد لتعتيب فتحات النوافذ والأبواب والأعمدة والأكتاف ، بحيث يظهر التنفيخ والتجريد على هيئة أقواس من دوائر مراكزها في داخل أو خارج الفتحة . أشكال العقد المدبب هي : العقد المخموس المرتفع ، ويكون مركزا القوسين فيه خارج فتحة العقد . العقد المخموس المنخفش ، ويقع مركزا القوسين على الوتر . العقد المخموس ذو المراكز الثلاثة أو الأربعة . 
تتميز العمارة الأوروبية القوطية ( 1100 إلي 1300م) بالعقد المدبب الذي مكن مهندسي الطراز القوطي من ابتكار القبو المتقاطع المضلع ، فيهأ اقامة الكاتدرائيات الشهيرة التي تعتبر أروع ما أخرجه الفن المعماري القوطي والواقع أن العقد المدبب ظهر في العمارة الفرعونية ( الأسرة العشرين ) ، وظهر بعد ذلك في العمارة الإسلامية ، وخاصة في العصر الأموي ، وانتقل منها إلي أوروبا عام 1066م . 
عقد مستقيم : عقد يكون فيه المنحنى العلوي ( التنفيخ ) والمنحنى السفلي ( التجريد) مستقيمين . يبنى بالطوب أو الحجر بحيث تشع خطوط اللحامات من مركز واحد . يستعمل أعلى الأبواب والشبابيك والدفايات . 


عقد موتور : للعقد الموتور – منسوباً إلي الوتر – أشكال مختلفة من حيث مقدار سهمه وتناسبه مع الوعر ، ومن حيث نوع العقد ذاته ، ونوع بنائه . يجب أن تتجه لحامات صنج العقد نحو مركز الإشعاع . 
علامات الفرشاة : في الدهانات ، خطوط تظهر في طبقة ( فيلم ) البوية الجافة من أثر استخدام الفرشاة . 
علامة المنسوب : منسوب أساسي ( روبير ) يجب تحديده في المبنى ليعتبر منسوب الصفر ، وتؤخذ وفقاً له جميع المناسيب الأخرى الأعلى والأسفل منه . 
علفات: 
أ‌- كمرات من الحديد أو الخشب تحمل السقف مباشرة ،وتختلف مقاسات قطاعاتها حسب أطوالها . يطلق المصطلح أيضاً على ألواح التخشيب الحاملة لبياض السقف . 
ب‌- عروض خشبية توضع على الأرضيات لتثبيت ألواح الأرضيات عليها . قطاعاتها 5×8 سم أو 5×10 سم ، وتوضع على مسافات 40 سم تقريباً . 
العقود 
الحالة الأولى : يجعل التغطية الأفقية أي العتب من قطعة واحدة صلبة متماسكة الجزئيات . 
الحالة الثانية : يجعل التغطية الأفقية أي العتب من قطع كبير متناسقة كبيرة ومتراصة بجواز بعضها بحيث تكون اللحامات بينهما متجهة نحو نقطة توزيع تكون إما رأس مثلث متساوي الأضلاع مقلوب قاعدته بطنية العنب أو حسب التصميم والذوق المعماري ، وتسمى القطع التي يركب منها العتب بالصنج . 
 وإذا بنى العتب من الطوب فيجب أن يساوي ارتفاع العتب عدداً من مداميك الطوب في الحوائط الأصلية ، وأن جهة اللحامات دائماً نحو رأس المثلث المتساوي الأضلاع المنشأ ببطنية العتب أو أي نقطة اختيارية حسب التصميم المعماري ، هذا العتب متين ويشترط فيه أن يبني باعتناء تام حتى يمكن نقل مقاساته على القوالب وقطعة بالضبط بالمنشار . 
العقود : 
 تعمل العقد على أشكال كالمبين في الرسومات فيها العقود الوحيدة المركز والثنائية والثلاثية والرباعية المراكز ومنها العقود المتعددة المراكز والعقود المستقيمة . 
المصطلحات الخاصة في العقود : 
صنج العقد : وهي الأجزاء التي يتركب منها العقد ( من الطوب أو الحجر ) . 
مفتاح العقد : وهو الصنجة المتوسطة في العقد . 
تابع العقد : وهو الجزء العلوي لمفتاح العقد . 
رجل العقد أو متكأ العقد : وهو الجزء الذي يرتكز عليه خصر العقد ( وفي مباني الطوب قد تعمل من الطوب أو الحجر ) . 
حصر العقد : وهو النصف الأسفل من العقد . 
تنفيخ العقد : وهو السطح السفلي لمنحنى العقد ويقال بطنية العقد . 
تنويج العقد : وهو المنحنى الخارجي للعقد ويسمى أحياناً تجريد العقد . 
السمبوسكة : وهو الجزء المحصور بين عقدين متجاورين . 
السهم : وهو ارتفاع العقد ( الخالص ) . 
الوتر أو البحر : وهو فتحة بدء استدارة العقد . 
الجنزير : وهو مدماك العقد سواء كان مستقيماً أو منحنياً . 
طريقة بناء العقود : تبنى العقود بعد عمل عبوات خاصة بها من الخشب تأخذ شكل منحنى التنفيذ للعقد ثم ترس جنازير العقد فوقها ثم تسقى بعد ذلك بالمونة وتزال العبوات من تحت العقد بعد جفاف المونة وتصلدها . 
عقود من الطوب : ويستعمل فيها دائماً مونة أسمنتية قوية مع العناية باللحامات حتى لا تتعرض مباني العقد للتصدع . 
 وتنقسم العقود من الطوب إلي قسمين : 
1- العقود الغشيمة : وتستعمل فيها الطوب العادي الصحيح وتعمل من جنزير أو أكثر وتوضع فيها القوالب بحيث يكون سطحا التحام القالب مما سبق للدائرة المرسومة عند مركز العقد وقطرها يساوي سمك القالب ، وبهذه الطريقة يتكون مثلث بين كل صنجتين متجارويتن رأسه على منحنى التنفيذ للجنزير وقاعدته على منحنى التنويج للجنزير ويملأ هذا المثلث بالمونة ويراعى ألا يزيد سمك المونة عند قاعدة المثلث عن 2 سم . 
2- العقود المخصومة : ويستعمل فيها الطوب المخصوص أو المشكل خصيصاً ليتناسب انحناء العقد ، وتتجه جميع اللحامات في العقود المخصوصة إلي مركز العقد وقد يعمل من جنزير واحد أو أكثر ، ويكون سمك القالب على المنحنى السفلي للجنزير أصغر منه على المنحنى العلوي ، ويحسب سمك القالب دائماً عند المنحنى الخارجي للجنزير . 
وقد تقطع القوالب على الطبيعة بواسطة المنشار لتأخذ الشكل المطلوب للصنجة وفي العقد المخصومة يكون سمك لحامات المونة ثابت ولا يتجاوز 1 سم . 
أمثلة على رص الطوب في العقود : تبين الرسومات أمثلة مختلفة لعقود الطوب منها: 
1- العقود الموتوره من الطوب العادي ( الغشيم ) والمخصوصة من الطوب المخصوص . 
2- العقود النصف دائرية الغشيمة والمخصوصة . 
3- العقود المستقيمة من الطوب المخصوص ذات اللحامات المتجهة نحو المركز . 
4- عدد من العقود المخموسة من الطوب المخصوص . 
العقود من الحجر : تماثل العقود من الحجر عقود الطوب في طريقة رسمها وفي أشكالها المختلفة وتستعمل لنفس الغرض وهو تغطية الفتحات مع توزيع الضغوط على الأكتاف " جوانب الفتحات " وكذلك إعطاء المنشأ شكلاً معمارياً خاصاً . 
 وقد يبنى العقد من أحجار مهذبة تهذيباً خفيفاً من الأحجار المنحوتة على شكل صنج مسننة لتعشق في المداميك الأصلية للحائط وعادة يكون العقد ذو صنج منحوتة نحتاً دقيقاً ولحاماته متجهة نحو مراكز الأقواس المكونة لمنحنى بطنية العقد ، وتبنى العقود الحجر على عبوات كما سبق في العقود من الطوب . 
 ويراعى عند بناء العقود أن يكون مراقد الحجر فيها متجهاً نحو المركز وقد تعمل صنج العقد موثقة توثيقاً ظاهرياً أو غير ظاهر وقد تكون مسننة من أعلى أو مستديرة كما في الرسومات والتي يظهر فيها العديد من العقود الموتورة والنصف دائرية والمستقيمة ومنها المسنن من أعلا والمستدير ومنها الموثق توثيقاً ظاهراً وغير ظاهر . 
الأعتاب : 
 عتب الباب أو الشباك هو العنصر الإنشائي المستقيم الذي يعبر فتحة الباب أو الشباك ليحمل الأحمال على الحوائط فوقه وهذه تشمل وزن العتب الذاتي وكذلك أوزان الحوائط وما قد يحمل من أسقف ( عندما تكون الحوائط من نوع الحوائط الحاملة ) . 
 والعتب يكون دائماً أفقياً ويقوم مقام العقد في نقل الأحمال إلي الأكتاف حول الفتحات وقد يعمل له عقد تخفيف لكي يساعد في تخفيف الحمل على العتب نفسه ، ويعمل العتب عادة من مادة تتحمل الشد مثل الخشب أو الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة وقد يعمل أحياناً من الحجر وقد يعمل من الطوب إذا كان المنظر يتطلب ذلك ويعمل خلفه عتب من مادة أخرى يتحمل الأحمال . 
 وقد تترك مادة العتب ظاهرة أو يعمل لها بياض وقد يكون في مستوى الحائط الرأسي ( مخدم ) وقد يعمل بارزاً عنه أو غاطساً . 
العتب من الحجر : إما أن يكون مكوناً من قطعة واحدة بسمك الحائط أو مكوناً من قطع متجاورة تكمل سمك الحائط ويجب ألا يقل ارتفاعه عن 1/4 البحر ، وإن كان ذلك يتوقف بالطبع على الأحمال المؤثرة على العتب وعلى نوع الحجر المستعمل ، وفي بعض الأحيان وللشكل المعماري يعمل العتب الحجر عيرة ( غير حامل ) ويعمل خلفه عتب من الخشب أو الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة يقوم بحمل الأحمال نيابة عنه وأحياناً يقوم العتب الخلفي بحمل العتب العيرة . 
الأعتاب من الصلب : وتعمل من قطاعات الصلب المغلف بالخرسانة لتقاوم الحريق والصدأ وتكون من الكمرات على شكل I غالباً وقد تكون من الكمرات على مجرى E أو L أو زوايا II .. إلخ . 
 وعادة ما تكون عدد الكمرات الصلب في العتب كمرتين للحوائط 25سم ويحافظ على المسافة بينهما باستعمال بماعدات من الصلب ( جاويط ) عبارة عن مواسير صلب داخلها مسامير مقلوظة من الاطراف كما هو كمبين في الرسومات . 
الأعتاب من الخرسانة المسلحة : وهي على نوعين : 
أ‌- عتب مصبوب في مكانه : Cast In Site وتعمل له شدة ويصب في موقعه بعد وضع التسليح به ويعمل عرضه مساوياً لعرض الحائط . 
ب‌- عتب جاهزة الصب : Pre-Cast وهو الذي يتم صبه بعيداً عن الحائط ثم يركب في موضعه وعادة يعمل له تسليح سفلي وعلوي متماثل ويعمل عادة بعرض طوبة حتى يسهل حمله ويوضع عتبتين أو ثلاثة بجانب بعضها حسب عرض الحائط .


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (23 فبراير 2007)

شرح جميل ورائع


----------



## dr.hayfaa (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا الشرح وافي جدا


----------



## ايهاب-المصري (26 أغسطس 2007)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

شرح حلو قوى


----------



## zoromba (4 أبريل 2008)

كلام زى الفل ربنا يجازيك خير
بس المهم صوؤ عشان نعرف نترجم الكلام 
وفل عليك


----------



## محمد علاء ياسين (20 أبريل 2009)

مفيش اكتر من كدة انا محتاج معلومات اكتر


----------



## محمد علاء ياسين (20 أبريل 2009)

بس هو شرح جميل بس مش كتير


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 أبريل 2009)

--- جزاكي الله خيرا ---


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك معلومات مفيده وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (19 يونيو 2009)

بجد بجد بجد بجد بجد 
موووووووووووووضوع جيد جدا و قيم 
مشكوووووووووووووووره جدا 
يا ياش مهندسة سها


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أسد الغابة (26 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## M-H-M-D (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الموضوع الجامد دة انا فعلا كنت محتاجة اوي


----------



## Kotb90 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
شرحت فأفهمت

ولكن
أرجو اضافة صور و رسومات توضيحية لتمام النفع
و الله اسأل ان يثيبك خيرا​


----------



## بحر ألالم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهي أنواع ألاقواس الهندسية وطريقة رسمها


----------



## مهندس.سلطان (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرى وتقديري


----------



## Malket Zamany (14 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلـــــــــــــــم ايدك بجد يا بشمهندسه كنت محتاجاه فعلآ :84:


----------

